# Unleash the BRP Raptor



## BRP_Fan (Jan 3, 2010)

The *Velociraptor *is thought to be a one of the most agile, quickest, and aggressive predators…..a smaller version of the T-Rex…….simply known as the Raptor…..





Introducing the new 1/18th scale *BRP Road – Raptor*. A smaller version of today's most advanced 1/12th scale chassis designs. The Raptor utilizes high quality, track proven CRC parts, such as the new Encore shock, and Gen-XL components. The new link design gives you several tuning options, allowing you to fine tune your car for any track condition. 



The conversion kit will come pre-assembled and has an introductory price of $89.99 + shipping and handling



Contact BRP at [email protected] for more details!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I have seen one in person. All I can say is :thumbsup: I will be getting one and plan on running it at RC Madness at the nationals.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Place your orders soon...as the on road nationals are only a few weeks away!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> Place your orders soon...as the on road nationals are only a few weeks away!!!!


You are correct!!

I'll be running one in oval too!!!!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

is that pod brushless ready? 4or5cell ?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

one18thscalerac said:


> is that pod brushless ready? 4or5cell ?


The pod will work with brushed or brushless motors. I run a castle 4200 in mine. It also has the original pattern on the opposite side for the 16d motor. It's set up for 4 2/3a cells or a 900-1300mah lipo.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool - have mine on order!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

There may be a Raptor sighting in Toledo this weekend


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

That looks sweet. Does anybody know if there is a kit "in the works"?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

aeracer said:


> That looks sweet. Does anybody know if there is a kit "in the works"?


Possibly


----------



## BRP_Fan (Jan 3, 2010)

*RoadRaptor - Get Yours Soon*

The new BRP RoadRaptor is _racing_ off the shelves! 

The first production run is nearly sold out! If you were interested in having one for the On-Road Nationals in February -- please place your order soon.

Due to the time to produce this fully assembled conversion kit, once the first production run is sold out - we may not be able to have them ready by the Nationals -- get yours TODAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Those look NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just got 3 roadraptors in they are all sold !!!

They look very nice


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The next batch of RoadRaptors are in the works


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Just got 3 roadraptors in they are all sold !!!
> 
> They look very nice


I got mine and believe me.......it really rocks. These OnRoad cars Reeeeeeeeeely work, are fun and simple to work on. :woohoo:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

A few more pics to check out


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have 2 Roadraptor conversions available since the track I got them for changed there mind on them. Shoot Me a PM if interested.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Mine is all ready to hit the track!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro,

Is that thing powered up???

I see lights on!!

Chassis looks NICE


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud,

Will you have Raptors for sale this weekend??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Micro,
> 
> Is that thing powered up???
> 
> ...


POWERED UP AND READY TO GOOOOOOOO:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> 
> Will you have Raptors for sale this weekend??


I have 2


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's a quote from a gentleman who just got his "RoadRaptor" from another forum.....




Just Got Mine 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys, Just recieved mine. WOW! This isn't just the one of the nicest cars BRP ever made, it's one of the nicest anyone has. Bud really went the extra mile. Get one, you won't be disapointed!


----------



## MINIFREAK (Sep 3, 2007)

*Just Got Mine*

One word: AWESOME! This car is beautiful. I have a question and i know i'm going to look like an idiot asking. What are the spacers for that are included with the car? Thanks.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

MINIFREAK said:


> One word: AWESOME! This car is beautiful. I have a question and i know i'm going to look like an idiot asking. What are the spacers for that are included with the car? Thanks.


Those thick "spacers" are washers for the use on the motor screws. The "stock" pod plates fit the brushed motors perfectly, I modified the motor screw slots to be closer centerline distance and longer for the use on some of the new brushless motors. Those "spacers" are a perfect fit over the 2.5mm thread of a brushless motor screw and give great coverage over the modified motor screw slots so there is no defermation of the slots. They are .06" thick alloy steel, will never deform  

If you have any other questions you can post them here.


----------



## MINIFREAK (Sep 3, 2007)

*Raptor Question*



sg1 said:


> Those thick "spacers" are washers for the use on the motor screws. The "stock" pod plates fit the brushed motors perfectly, I modified the motor screw slots to be closer centerline distance and longer for the use on some of the new brushless motors. Those "spacers" are a perfect fit over the 2.5mm thread of a brushless motor screw and give great coverage over the modified motor screw slots so there is no defermation of the slots. They're are .06" thick alloy steel, will never deform
> 
> If you have any other questions you can post them here.


Thank you.


----------



## MINIFREAK (Sep 3, 2007)

*Raptor Front Setup*

I noticed Micro and SG1 are using L4 front knuckles. Do you guys do anything different with the kingpins & springs or is it business as usual?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

MINIFREAK said:


> I noticed Micro and SG1 are using L4 front knuckles. Do you guys do anything different with the kingpins & springs or is it business as usual?


I use the Associated offset steering blocks (part # 8421). They set the front axle lower than stock, and allow me to run a smaller diameter front tire. You can no longer use the stock ball cup set-up, as the ball cups would rub the main chassis. I use DuBro 4-40 Ball Links (part# 2161), and connect the two steering blocks on top (rather than under). To connect to the servo, I screw a CRC pivot ball (same one used on the rear pod of the RoadRaptor) to the Ball Link, and use the ball cups from the servo to right steering block. It works very well! As for the springs, I use 2 BRP bucket spacers (one top and one bottom) this will keep the spring centered and compensate for the smaller steering blocks.

BRP is also working on a rear pod that lowers the rear axle, so smaller diameter tires can be used....more to come on that soon :thumbsup:


----------



## MINIFREAK (Sep 3, 2007)

Micro_Racer said:


> I use the Associated offset steering blocks (part # 8421). They set the front axle lower than stock, and allow me to run a smaller diameter front tire. You can no longer use the stock ball cup set-up, as the ball cups would rub the main chassis. I use DuBro 4-40 Ball Links (part# 2161), and connect the two steering blocks on top (rather than under). To connect to the servo, I screw a CRC pivot ball (same one used on the rear pod of the RoadRaptor) to the Ball Link, and use the ball cups from the servo to right steering block. It works very well! As for the springs, I use 2 BRP bucket spacers (one top and one bottom) this will keep the spring centered and compensate for the smaller steering blocks.
> 
> BRP is also working on a rear pod that lowers the rear axle, so smaller diameter tires can be used....more to come on that soon :thumbsup:


Thanks Micro. That's good news.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The most important thing with those blocks run the back holes for the drag link. You will get more akerman in the steering.


----------



## MINIFREAK (Sep 3, 2007)

Micro_Racer said:


> I use the Associated offset steering blocks (part # 8421). They set the front axle lower than stock, and allow me to run a smaller diameter front tire. You can no longer use the stock ball cup set-up, as the ball cups would rub the main chassis. I use DuBro 4-40 Ball Links (part# 2161), and connect the two steering blocks on top (rather than under). To connect to the servo, I screw a CRC pivot ball (same one used on the rear pod of the RoadRaptor) to the Ball Link, and use the ball cups from the servo to right steering block. It works very well! As for the springs, I use 2 BRP bucket spacers (one top and one bottom) this will keep the spring centered and compensate for the smaller steering blocks.
> 
> BRP is also working on a rear pod that lowers the rear axle, so smaller diameter tires can be used....more to come on that soon :thumbsup:


Hi Micro, Do you remember the length of the turnbuckle you used with the ball links? Thanks.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I used the same one that comes with the SC18V2M with associated ball studs and cups You just have to have on top instead of the bottom.


----------



## MINIFREAK (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Bud.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

see picture of my front end...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> see picture of my front end...


Can we see a pic of your rear end


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Can we see a pic of your rear end


*I SEE YOUR ALL READY FOR THE GAYTE TOMMORROW..:tongue:*


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Can we see a pic of your rear end


"Oh Boy" !!!??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Look at what I found.....*

I received my BRP Roadraptor conversion kit last Thursday. All I can say is GET ONE! It came fully assembled, all I had to do was move the servo plate over install the rear axle, and add my electronics. 

I am the first one at my track to try the new design. On a good day I can rip off about 15 laps, first time out with the new chassis - 16 laps I did a little adjusting to the side springs, changed the damping in the tub, and was .03 sec from the track record! I think the rest of the 1/18th racers are going to order Roadraptors!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here Kitty Kitty >>>> I have 2 available


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

How many Raptors are left.................


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Still 2 You got a buyer  They don't know what they are missing !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Down to 1 :thumbsup: 
When will the next batch hatch ??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Working on them now!

We should have 10 more ready.

Possibly a few complete kits


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We have a *limited* supply of *RoadRaptors* being built - If you were interested in bringing home this great road racer - please get your order in soon!!! 

Get your BRP *RoadRaptor *before they become extinct!!

The RoadRaptor did extremely well at the 2010 On-Road Nationals with 3 qualifying in the A main. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> We have a *limited* supply of *RoadRaptors* being built - If you were interested in bringing home this great road racer - please get your order in soon!!!
> 
> Get your BRP *RoadRaptor *before they become extinct!!
> 
> The RoadRaptor did extremely well at the 2010 On-Road Nationals with 3 qualifying in the A main. :thumbsup:


Not bad for an 89.99 conversion


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree!
Mini Merchant = $280 for conversion + $70 - $80 in scalpel parts needed
Brown Engineering - Conversion kits start at $40 and go to $95 + you need a scalpel at $130.00
Exotek - conversion kit $99.95 + $19.95 (for the shock) + you need a scalpel kit....

BRP - $89.99 + BRP SC18V2m - $89.99 (or get the axle and front parts from BRP web site about $30)


----------



## Cain (Feb 28, 2002)

will this be sold as a full on vehicle?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Cain said:


> will this be sold as a full on vehicle?


Working on a full rolling chassis' right now


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Working on a full rolling chassis' right now


 

:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:

Very COOL


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

DJ66 said:


> *I SEE YOUR ALL READY FOR THE GAYTE TOMMORROW..:tongue:*


the new gayte has a nice rear end.


----------



## deathcon (Nov 29, 2007)

*can i get one? please?*

hello,

are the Roadraptor conversion kits still available? 
and who do i contact to get one?



-dan


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

deathcon said:


> hello,
> 
> are the Roadraptor conversion kits still available?
> and who do i contact to get one?
> ...


*GIVE BUD A CALL...HE'LL KNOW.:thumbsup:*
http://brpracing.com/


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

deathcon said:


> hello,
> 
> are the Roadraptor conversion kits still available?
> and who do i contact to get one?
> ...


Contact SG1 Or Micro racer


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Kids,

For all of you who have been asking about Raptor kits they are back in stock 

If you are looking for a "rolling chassis" those can be made also 

-Wayne


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Hey Kids,
> 
> For all of you who have been asking about Raptor kits they are back in stock
> 
> ...


I have had mine for over a mouth now and reeeeeeeeeeeeeely like it. :thumbsup: Gota give it a try, you won't be disappointed. Check out the BRP website "www.brpracing.com" for all the bod's you need for it.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

all4fun said:


> I have had mine for over a mouth now


*HOW LONG IS A MOUTH????:lol::lol:*


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

DJ66 said:


> *HOW LONG IS A MOUTH????:lol::lol:*


Well....................it's usually 30 days  Dave, you should have seen it on Sunday.....it was awesome.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

DJ66 said:


> *HOW LONG IS A MOUTH????:lol::lol:*


Oh!!!!! I get it. I guess I need to use spell check. LOL.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> Oh!!!!! I get it. I guess I need to use spell check. LOL.


Poor Dave.....


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Wayane (SG1)

What about replacement parts??? Im looking for a top pod plate. Also the front end plate.
Thanks 
Tim


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ecoastrc said:


> Wayane (SG1)
> 
> What about replacement parts??? Im looking for a top pod plate. Also the front end plate.
> Thanks
> Tim


Your parts went out


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks much


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Hey Wayne*

How did the testing go yesterday?


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Started building mine today. Very nice chassis and components.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wayne's work is TOP-NOTCH!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Hmmmmm looks sweet, I seen ref to Raptor but was dense enough not to realize it was a BRP Product until just a couple of min ago from wazzer.
I have been out of it for a long time and have to catch up again.
I gota get me one of these now also!


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Sorry I missed your call Wayne. Will get back to my phone this morn.

Jason


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

lephturn said:


> Sorry I missed your call Wayne. Will get back to my phone this morn.
> 
> Jason


 
Don't be sorry...Wayne not much fun to talk too.


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Yeah...... Gift of gab is not something Wayne, myself or most RC Junkies lack.:hat:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I hear the Raptor may be coming back.....


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Fastest , Most Durable Micro road course car on the planet. I is BRP simple but with more road coarse tuning... It handles the twisties like its on rails.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> I hear the Raptor may be coming back.....


Only if You own BRP !!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

c'mon Bud you can ship 6 more of these to Canada..
4 for sure...
I guess the ? is why was it a limited edition?
I know it seems like more oval racing in lake erie area than roadcourse.
does it cost a lot more to produce?
how much did they sell for?
was it a conversion or whole kit?
how many more questions can i think of?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No advantage just more stuff to work on.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looking for a used RoadRaptor.... anyone looking to sell?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will sell You it all :thumbsup:


----------

